# Cinesamples sale ends tonight!



## Cinesamples (Aug 7, 2012)

SUMMERTIME SALE of 2012 is on now!







ALL Cinesamples titles are on sale, up to 30% off.

Visit the Cinesamples Store now for pricing information and details: http://cinesamples.com/retail/

Sale ENDS August 15!


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS August 15!*

Woohoo!

These Brass are mine. o=<


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS August 15!*

Only 13% off Cinebrass !! >8o


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi friends,

Our sale ends on Wednesday the 15th. We very rarely have these sales, and CineBrass is on sale for the first time since release in April 2011! This all ends Wednesday and the next sale won't be for quite some time.

CineBrass Core: $349 Save $50
CineBrass Pro Expansion: $349 Save $50
Piano in Blue: $69.30 Save $29.70
VOXOS: $559.30 Save $239.70
Hollywoodwinds: $179 save $20 off the already discounted price

Much more: Check out the prices here:
http://cinesamples.com/retail

Thanks everyone for your support.

Michael Patti + Cinesamples Team


----------



## synthetic (Aug 13, 2012)

Everyone, get Piano in Blue if you don't have it already. Best piano library I've played by far. At this price it's a no-brainer. 

Oh, and Cinebrass of course. And don't forget DOW 1 and 2. And...


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Of course, if I had a little idea of what kind of additional content you guys just recorded for the brass, that might make me reach for my wallet ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

The percussion bundle is a steal at $209 - downloading now.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



jamwerks @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> Of course, if I had a little idea of what kind of additional content you guys just recorded for the brass, that might make me reach for my wallet ! :mrgreen:



For CineBrass PRO Expansion owners.

What if we said we went back to SONY, pulled together 8 Bass Trombone Players, 2 Tubas and 1 Contrabass Trombone, set them up in a semi-circle, and sampled them? All at the same time? And then gave it out FREE to people that own CineBrass PRO Expansion.

Want hear an audio demo? The editing/programming is not done yet, but we can probably get something out.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

No love for Cinebrass Core owners? :(


----------



## Blakus (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Nice! Would LOVE to hear a demo!! 

Did anything ever happen with that "Manly a2 trumpet" patch and similar smaller horn section patches that were mentioned ages ago? Would love to see a 2horn patch added for some more nimble lines!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



CineSamples @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> 8 Bass Trombone Players, 2 Tubas and 1 Contrabass Trombone, set them up in a semi-circle, and sampled them?


 Wow !!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



mark812 @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> No love for Cinebrass Core owners? :(



WE LOVE YOU!!!!
For CineBrass CORE owners:

We went back to SONY and did this:

2 Horns Articulations
2 Horns True Legato

These two patches were sorely missing from CORE. We have the Solo Horns covered, and the big epic Horn groups covered, but not the in-between. This is coming for free in Q4.

I'm working on a post talking about all these updates.

Thanks!

Mike P


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2012)

Not to mention the big v1.5 update which has integration of the new interface and functionality present in CineWinds.

And the plethora of user feedback.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



CineSamples @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> For CineBrass CORE owners:
> 
> We went back to SONY and did this:
> 
> ...



OH MAN! WOW. Now I'm *really* excited.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



CineSamples @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> mark812 @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No love for Cinebrass Core owners? :(
> ...



Well, Mike..that's awesome!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

This TOTALLY just made my afternoon/day! What a substantial update to both Cinebrass libraries - Cant wait to see how it develops!




Ryan :D


----------



## benmrx (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Wasn't there mention of more content for Cinewinds Core as well for the recent Sony dates. I've got a hole burning in my pocket here.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup! I'm gonna keep my lips sealed on the CineWinds CORE freebie though.

There needs to be some surprises... 

MP


----------



## benmrx (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Very Cruel (but understandable) as I'm waiting on that info to make my WW lib purchase choice.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



CineSamples @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> mark812 @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > No love for Cinebrass Core owners? :(
> ...



Oh, that's fantastic! I can't wait! 

What would really be the bomb is an auto-divisi script that went from a6 mono to a2 polyphonic.


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 13, 2012)

synthetic @ 2012-08-13 said:


> Everyone, get Piano in Blue if you don't have it already. Best piano library I've played by far. At this price it's a no-brainer.


Yeah, been itching to try this one out and am downloading now. Really liked the demos.


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



mark812 @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> CineSamples @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > mark812 @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> ...




I think the only thing missing now is Trombone Ensemble True Legato, right?

- Rodney


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

I picked up Hollywoodwinds over the weekend to complement CineWinds Core. 

- Rodney


----------



## 667 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Ugh. Wish I had $700 for Cinebrass! That cash is unfortunately earmarked to upgrade my now-very-aged DAW. But I can highly recommend Cinebells and Piano In Blue to anyone that doesn't have them already. Especially for $70.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

Ah seriously! Even if you can only afford CORE you should be getting it IMO! 
All brass in this piece is purely from CORE! It's freakin amazing.

http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/superhero-wip


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow that update sounds amazing! Cant wait to try it out 

Dan


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*

FWIW, had the additional stuff included solo horn stopped legato & articulations, and trumpet solo muted legato and articulations, I would have bought in. :|


----------



## synthetic (Aug 14, 2012)

That sounds great Blakus!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 14, 2012)

All of our "cine" products are getting free updates, here is the upcoming one for CineBrass Pro owners, coming out soon. A gigantic low brass ensemble consisting of 7 Bass Trombones, 1 Contrabass Trombone and Two Tubas. We headed back to SONY to specially record this patch.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61082025/LowBonesEnsemble.mp3

CineBrass PRO is on sale now, but ends tomorrow.

I'll have a screencast coming up too.

Mike P


----------



## Blakus (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*

Dayumn, that sounds epic!


----------



## 667 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*

See now that's exactly why I can't settle for just the Core library!


----------



## cacophonix (Aug 14, 2012)

Please, can you tell me if CineWinds price will rise from 299$ to 399$ at the end of the day? (I have just noticed the crossed red price in Cinesamples shop)


----------



## Kralc (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel like the kid who's about to miss the bus...

But that Low Brass, man that sounds nice.


----------



## 667 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*

Ok, I can make $350 happen. I'm really interested in the great solo sounds PRO offers. They are independent libraries, correct? I can see I'll be missing out on the "Bonus CineBrass Bundle Patches" if I only get PRO, but cannot find what exactly they are-- can anyone comment on those?


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*

CineLibraries - the gifts that keep on giving!


----------



## Blakus (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*



667 @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> Ok, I can make $350 happen. I'm really interested in the great solo sounds PRO offers. They are independent libraries, correct? I can see I'll be missing out on the "Bonus CineBrass Bundle Patches" if I only get PRO, but cannot find what exactly they are-- can anyone comment on those?



I'd love to know what the Bonus CineBrass Bundle Patches are myself!! :D


----------



## Resoded (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



CineSamples @ 13th August 2012 said:


> jamwerks @ Mon Aug 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, if I had a little idea of what kind of additional content you guys just recorded for the brass, that might make me reach for my wallet ! :mrgreen:
> ...



Yes! You guys went through with it!! Damn, now I'm excited, I love you guys.

Sounds great, that low brass will have a permanent place in my template, that's for sure.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 15, 2012)

How did I ever miss this thread? Really impressive, guys - major kudos!


----------



## organix (Aug 15, 2012)

CineSamples @ 13th August said:


> Not to mention the big v1.5 update which has integration of the new interface and functionality present in CineWinds.



Spot mic for all CineBrass instruments?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 15, 2012)

organix @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> CineSamples @ 13th August said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the big v1.5 update which has integration of the new interface and functionality present in CineWinds.
> ...



That's there already, isn't it?


----------



## organix (Aug 15, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ 15th August said:


> organix @ Wed Aug 15 said:
> 
> 
> > CineSamples @ 13th August said:
> ...



No it isn't. CineBrass currently have Close, Room and Surround mics.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Sale (Got Bones?) - Big Pro Update Coming*

Oh, man, Mike and Mike, you guys made my day!

Thank you, thank you, can't wait to play with these updates! 

Mike


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 15, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on the CB Pro. the updates that brings the usability of CW is what pushed me over the edge. I've always loved the sound of the core Library, but couldn't find an articulation scheme that seemed natural for me. I found what I needed in CW and am looking to transfer the custom articulation setup I like to CB.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS THIS WEDNESDAY!*



mark812 @ 13/8/2012 said:


> No love for Cinebrass Core owners? :(



Is there a sale price to upgrade from Core to Pro?


----------



## benmrx (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Sale (Got Bones?) - Big Pro Update Coming*

Well I just couldn't help myself. Snagged CineBrass Pro....... and CineBells. Guess those woodwinds will have to wait.


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 15, 2012)

I had to get Piano in Blue!

- Rodney


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*



667 @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Ok, I can make $350 happen. I'm really interested in the great solo sounds PRO offers. They are independent libraries, correct? I can see I'll be missing out on the "Bonus CineBrass Bundle Patches" if I only get PRO, but cannot find what exactly they are-- can anyone comment on those?



They are two separate libraries. Check out the bonus patch coming soon for CineBrass PRO:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61082025/LowBonesEnsemble.mp3

CineBrass CORE owners -- we went back to SONY to record 2 Horns Articulations and Legato for you!

http://cinesamples.com/retail/


----------



## Apina (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CINESAMPLES Summertime Sale ENDS TOMORROW!*



CineSamples @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> 667 @ Tue Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I can make $350 happen. I'm really interested in the great solo sounds PRO offers. They are independent libraries, correct? I can see I'll be missing out on the "Bonus CineBrass Bundle Patches" if I only get PRO, but cannot find what exactly they are-- can anyone comment on those?
> ...


 
I love the idea of a "living library". It makes purchasing easier when you know that it's been developed further. Most of the the orchestral sample libraries are so complex that it's rare that everything is right at the intial launch. Hopefully those tuning problems of the french horns in CB core will be fixed too at the next update.


----------



## Hanu_H (Aug 15, 2012)

Really nice to hear that the updates are coming. Excited about the Horns. But I don't really understand the gigantic patches, I would have appreciated a lot more if you would have recorded some missing artics for the CB and CB Pro instead of hiring a big group of musicians for a new patch. Even a second trumpet would have been a welcomed update, because with all the instruments in CB and Pro I already have the sound of the new patch. Hopefully the new interface rocks.

-Hannes


----------



## benmrx (Aug 15, 2012)

synapse21 @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> I had to get Piano in Blue!
> 
> - Rodney



OK, a little impulsive, but I just snagged this too  So that's CiniBrass Pro, CineBells and Piano in Blue for my 'CineSummer Sale'. VERY stoked on these additions. I've been going back and forth between the Blue and 8Dio's 1928. I think the 1928 has an incredible 'hyper real' sound, that's seems perfect for a LOT of occasions, and the Piano in Blue...., well it's just _REALLY_ nice to listen to. Such a wonderful, classy tone, and the mono mic option.... I see myself using that quite a bit. Love that kinda stuff. Obviously one needs both libraries (among others of course), but you gotta start somewhere.

CineBells. I'm a sucker for these types of libraries. I'm a big Danny Elfman fan and these sounds are pretty inspiring in that regard. Especially that Glocken-Celeste patch!

CineBrass... speaks for itself IMO.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 16, 2012)

organix @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ 15th August said:
> 
> 
> > organix @ Wed Aug 15 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, never clocked that winds has spot AND close. However, your request for brass seems a tad unrealistic - since they haven't offered spot til now, it's highly unlikely that they were recorded with spot mics which they didn't bother to include, and even more unlikely that they would go back to record them afresh, since it's impossible they would match or be phase coherent. So you'd have to record the entire library again. So.... probably not going to happen.


----------



## organix (Aug 16, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ 16th August said:


> Oh yeah, never clocked that winds has spot AND close. However, your request for brass seems a tad unrealistic - since they haven't offered spot til now, it's highly unlikely that they were recorded with spot mics which they didn't bother to include, and even more unlikely that they would go back to record them afresh, since it's impossible they would match or be phase coherent. So you'd have to record the entire library again. So.... probably not going to happen.



My idea for spot mics for CB became with the announcement, that the big v 1.5 update will have the new interface and functionality present in Cinewinds. 
Spot Mic is a functionality in Cinewinds, so I think the question is already entitled.  

Markus


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 16, 2012)

You probably wouldn't like the sound of a spot mic on brass anyway. Come to think of it, I'm not sure where you'd put a spot mic for a horn; in front of him or behind ! :shock:


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been using an ancient roland patch for the bass bone ensemble that I cross faded myself. this low bones ensemble ensemble has that low blatty farty evil sound. very cool.


----------

